# Radial Tires, Spacers, lifts



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Just got an 08 BF 650i L/O this spring. Been wanting to upgrade the wheelah and been doin a lot of surfin. I'm lookin for some opinions/experiences. Don't want to go extreme. Lookin to go with 27's on the stock rims. Is there a benefit to a radial tire over a standard tire? Spacers, I'm lookin for stability and seen 1" to 2.5". Do yah put the same ones all the way around or different front to back and does it make a big dif on steering? Lift, Would like some extra G/C thinkin 2". Also would doin all this make the wheelah more tippy, more stable or about the same as it is stock? Thanks for any info.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

get ahold of Rubberdown customs, he is a sponsor here on MIMB. Paul and Melissa will hook you up with the lift and spacers with great service and incredible strenght. NO ONE makes a better lift. It won't make her much more tippy, but don't max out yer shocks. Spacer thickness would really be more of a preference, if yer only doin a small lift with 27's ya won't even need em. I ran 28's w/ a 2" lift n no spacers without any problems. hope that helps.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help Swampthing but what would tightening up the shocks do with the lift? I checked out rubber down customs r they near u?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah a 2'' lift wont make it tippy


----------

